# Spouse has money, I have cap room



## patch (May 28, 2009)

Hi there,

My spouse has a fair amount in cash but no RRSP cap room while I have less cash but tons of RRSP cap room.

If she gives her money to me for me to put into my RRSP, would CRA have a problem with that?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------

